# Chili



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Got cooler, so wife wanted some chili. Pulled a 2 lb piece of brisket out and hit it with some SPG. Charred some poblanos and pureed them with a brown ale and espresso. No beans. This is chili.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Keto corn bread. Don't know what's in it, but it's pretty dang close to the real stuff.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The roasted jalapeños are a lot hotter and tastier than the raw.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Good lordy that looks great!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

can you decipher the recipe. 
are you saying ale mixed with coffee and pureed grilled peppers? i have never heard of this. tell me more.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> can you decipher the recipe.
> are you saying ale mixed with coffee and pureed grilled peppers? i have never heard of this. tell me more.
> jack


I always put beer and coffee in my chili. I just used them this time to add some liquid for pureeing the charred peppers. I would've rather used chipotles, but couldn't find any and didn't have the time to dry any jalapenos.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks great! wife is doing chili right now.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Jim


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

looks great Fish . you would hate mine because i grill the meat then add a can of rinsed kidney beans and rotel to the mix .


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks great
if chili has beans it goes in a bowl, no beans it goes on hotdogs,hamburgers, Fritos etc


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

halo1 said:


> Looks great
> if chili has beans it goes in a bowl, no beans it goes on hotdogs,hamburgers, Fritos etc


 Yep + sauteed onion and a can of rotel


----------

